# NEWBIE FROM THE UK



## PURPLEGOTH666 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi all,
new on here but not new to rodents been keeping all sorts for most of the 44 years I've been around,everything from mice to rats,dormice,guinea pigs,multimammates,degus,voles,gerbils,hamsters,jirds,etc at one time or another I have kept most things,still alot remains on my want list but there is still time to fulfill that ha ha.
On the mouse front I only have pet stock,and use some for feeders however the colours that are being produced in the variety of patterns means that I'm keeping more and more as they are just to pretty to use for food.
I seem to be getting a whole rainbow of colours including satined ones,broken marked,blues,long hairs and even nakeds.
Would really like some astrex and texells to add to the mix,and would love some chinchilla coloured if any one can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Please stick around and post often!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Voles are awesome! I wish I could have one as a pet!
I actually have a real soft spot for moles. . .


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 
Ive had alot of the animals you listed too.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------

